# Merry Christmas / Christmas Opening Hours



## Shiny

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year to all our customers and everyone on DW.

Our opening hours over the holiday period this year are -

Fri 23rd December	- 9 am to 12noon

Sat 24th December	- CLOSED
Sun 25th December	- CLOSED
Mon 26th December	- CLOSED
Tues 27th December - CLOSED

Wed 28th December	- 9 am to 12 noon
Thur 29th December	- 9 am to 12 noon
Fri 30th December	- 9 am to 12 noon

Sat 31st December - CLOSED
Sun 1st January	- CLOSED
Mon 2nd January	- CLOSED

Tues 3rd January	- Normal Office Hours

Have a great one everyone!

Lloyd, Jayne & Syd at Coversure Swindon


----------

